# no shear pins... every cause a problem?



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

*no shear pins... ever cause a problem?*

Looking at Toro's and notice that they don't have shear pins, has this every caused a problem or just some slipping belts if it does grab something?

Is the claim of hardened gears real?

thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF trellis

I don't know about the gears being hardened but it does seem that the belt does slip before taking the gear box out. It doesn't seem to be a problem.

.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

My buddy with a power max broke both “non shear bolts” last storm. Somethings got to give, but toro is confident it’s not going to be auger gears.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

yes they are hardened steel gears not a combo of brass and steel, and while they are grade 5 bolts i have broken a few and keep the 
https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=46475 auger bolt kits in stock contents are 2 each 5/16th auger and 1/4 impeller bolts, of the correct lengh 4 spacers and 4 lock nuts


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Zee BLOODY MOTOR will stall oot. Because TORO DOES NOT use those BLOODY SHEER PINS!!!!!*


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes . . . the problem is that every time I run over a stick or small branch the Toro sucks the thing up, obliterates it, and chucks it out in pieces. I ran over a newspaper under the snow once . .. forget about ever reading that paper :grin:

Also, I ran over a scarf once. . . the auger sucked the thing up. Upon removal, the scarf was about 10 feet long . . .


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *Zee BLOODY MOTOR will stall oot. Because TORO DOES NOT use those BLOODY SHEER PINS!!!!!*


tod
take a look at the bolt. it has slightly smaller/thinner area at the end of the threads . while hard to do, they do break as designed to with the spacers and thinner thread end area as each one i have broken was right there where the thread ends


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

old ope mechanic said:


> tod
> take a look at the bolt. it has slightly smaller/thinner area at the end of the threads . while hard to do, they do break as designed to with the spacers and thinner thread end area as each one i have broken was right there where the thread ends


That means they ARE a shear bolt :devil::devil:


troll
.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> That means they ARE a shear bolt :devil::devil:
> .


Don't let Toro hear you say that. That would destroy Toro's claimed superiority over Honda and Ariens by not needing a sheer bolt because they have an industrial strength gear box ! LOL


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I haven't broken a shear bolt yet but living on a mostly tree lined street I go take a look at the properties i'm going to be snowblowing so for the most part I know there are no objects to get sucked up by my toro ( s )


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

old ope mechanic said:


> tod
> take a look at the bolt. it has slightly smaller/thinner area at the end of the threads . while hard to do, they do break as designed to with the spacers and thinner thread end area as each one i have broken was right there where the thread ends


*I have taken Zinc plated grade 5 bolts oot of "SR". and taken Grade 5 cadium plated bolts oot of "JR". and replaced them with Stainless steel bolts that are the same as Grade 5's. NO BLOODY SHEER PINS were or are in THE BROTHERS OF DESTRUCTION!!!!!!!!!!k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/diy/replacing-a-shear-pin-on-a-toro-two-stage-snow-blower


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

The only problem I have with not having shear bolts is getting back in front of the tv faster every storm


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Both my Toro 521 and PS 824 have a common bolt holding the auger to the shaft. Basically, the belt slips a bit and the engine stalls out when something gets jammed in the auger/impeller.


----------



## Copper116 (Jan 24, 2015)

I usually inspect my drive ways as well but the one time I didn't check my neighbors driveway (before I did them a good deed while they were gone) my machine inhaled a rolled up, wet, plastic wrapped newspaper and it wedged in the impeller so tight, I had to use every trick I could think of, even a torch... finally got it all out. Lucky for me it killed the engine before any damage occurred.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

My old 8-24 had a brass worm gear that got chewed up and needed replacing. The Worm was hardened steel.
If it had traditional shear pins maybe the worm gear would have been saved.

Do you really need a shear pin on the impeller? If the impeller jambs it will likely force the engine to die or just slip on the belts. I don't see it doing damage to the worm gear. I think, to my point, Many machines don't use one on the impeller.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

old ope mechanic said:


> tod
> take a look at the bolt. it has slightly smaller/thinner area at the end of the threads . while hard to do, they do break as designed to with the spacers and thinner thread end area as each one i have broken was right there where the thread ends


 Bolts have a tapper down to the threads its not a toro trick. Try to thread it past that point and see how easy it goes. The spacer if put in right on the nut side takes the tapper out of the shearing points. Remember the bolt has to shear in two spots for the auger to spin. You could always get a shorter grade 5 bolt and not use the spacer if you think its some kind of trick. Yes the bolts can break with enough force but its not counted on. I throw a ton of gravel, rocks, ice threw mine and it keeps going strong.


----------

